

Ask HN: Are you in need of a Mac Developer? - checker659

Hi Guys,<p>A few samples of my work are in the comments. Do check them out.<p>If you like what you see and have a mac app related work to commission, please reach out to me at mail _at_ bibhas _dot_ com<p>I can do everything from regular CRUD apps to low latency soft-realtime stuff. I take no upfront charges, so I&#x27;m free to try.<p>Thanks!
======
checker659
Clickable links:

[http://d.pr/i/53NF](http://d.pr/i/53NF) |
[http://d.pr/i/AxF5](http://d.pr/i/AxF5) |
[http://d.pr/i/TJwF](http://d.pr/i/TJwF) |
[http://d.pr/i/aN40](http://d.pr/i/aN40)

